# Gans 357 and Gans 357 Hybrid



## iAmFoltens (Sep 4, 2015)

So, you may heard of the Gans 356 Hybrid. If you haven't it's just Gans 356 pieces transferred to a Gans 357. So i decided to do this mod. The results were amazing for me. My Gans 356 or Gans 356 hybrid became must faster, no lock ups, and corner cuts past 45 degrees but one of the cons were that the feeling changed it feels flimsy and loose but that doesn't bother me as i love this feeling. Also it became louder when turning and sounds more crispy or airy. The only way it locks up is when i use my rough aggressive turning style. I recommened doing this mod if you do have a gans 356 that locks up a lot. I saw a comment on the thread with the same mod i did (i didn't come up with this) and someone asked how about the 357 pieces inside a 356? I decided to try this and heck my gans 357 without the 356 core was terrible. So i put the 357 pieces in the 356 core and it revived my fans 357! its much faster and smoother. Though, if you are going to make a gas 357 hybrid loosen the 356 core. One of the torpedo broke when i was putting the last edge in for my 357. 
Im happy to say that my gans 357 hybrid became my new back up main and the fans 356 hybrid remains my main
So my question to you guys is: 
1. What do you think?
2. What we're your results for both if not one of them.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 4, 2015)

did you change the center pieces/springs/screws or did you just take out ONLY the corners and edges and replaced them


----------



## iAmFoltens (Sep 4, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> did you change the center pieces/springs/screws or did you just take out ONLY the corners and edges and replaced them


No do not change the centerpieces or the springs or screws. The springs are much softer in the gas 357 core and the 356 springs are much harder. So keep the centre pieces, springs, and screws in each core no need to take them out. Just switch the corners and edges. I also recommend giving the corners on the 356 screws 2 full wrist turns and pulling them until u hear a click.


----------

